# Deprofundis review his entire vinyls collection in english, french for you pls enjoy



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Perhaps my link doesn't work but I paste it on the page, try to upload it whiteout success it's 47 minutes counting long as hell heathen to upload? I'm sorry folks?

facebook.com/dominique.blais.98/videos/pcb.2616051655085466/2615608941796404/?type=3&theater


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey! Tried to open your link, but nothing happened even though I'm listening to black metal and got beer and whisky...CHEERS!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey! Tried to open your link, but nothing happened even though I'm listening to black metal and got beer and whisky...CHEERS!


I don't know last time I've checked the link seem to work properly, I dont Know, what happen.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Same here Deprofunis


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

You need to make sure that the video you share has an audience of public so that everybody can see it.

It's probably a bad idea to use your facebook page in this way because it tells people who you are. Far better to set up a you tube channel to share videos and easier to put them on TC as well.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Taggart said:


> You need to make sure that the video you share has an audience of public so that everybody can see it.
> 
> It's probably a bad idea to use your facebook page in this way because it tells people who you are. Far better to set up a you tube channel to share videos and easier to put them on TC as well.


Indeed sir, Indeed, thanks


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Yes, get this on Youtube, Deprofundis. This sounds awesome, and there are those of us here like myself who don't use facebook and thus can't see the video.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

get it on youtube! I'm curious too!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

The people have spoken, DP. Deliver, or forever lose our favor.


----------

